# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Lullaby lyrics

## dieuchien

Can anyone help me to translate and/or transcribe some lyrics from a Russian lullaby?  It's a song from the movie "John Wick". 
I've uploaded an MP3 of the song here: lullaby 
These are the lines I've been able to figure out so far with the help of Google and some friends: 
1: Баю-баюшки-баю (Hush, little one, sleep.)
2: Не ложися на краю (Don't lie close to the bed edge.)
3: Баю-баюшки-баю (Hush, little one, sleep.)
4: ? (?)
5: Баю-баюшки-баю (Hush, little one, sleep.)
6: ? (?)
7: Баю-баюшки бай бай (Hush, little one, bye-bye.)
8: ? (Fall asleep soon.) 
It's just the 4th and 6th lines (which appear to be a repeat) which elude me.

----------


## RedFox

The accent makes it difficult to understand. It probably should be: 
баю баюшки баю
не ложися на краю (Don't lie close to the bed edge.)
баю баюшки баю
волки воют на луну (Wolves howl at the moon.) 
баю баюшки баю
волки воют на луну (Wolves howl at the moon.)
баю баюшки бай-бай
поскорее засыпай (Hurry to fall asleep.)

----------


## dieuchien

Thank you very much! :D

----------


## Alex80

> Thank you very much!

 It's short and modified version of famous russian lullaby: 
Баю-баюшки-баю, 
> Hush, little one, sleep.
Не ложися на краю. 
> Don't lie close to the edge
Придет серенький волчок,
> (otherwise) Gray wolf will come
Он ухватит за бочок
> and will grip/bite your hip
И потащит во лесок,
> will drag you to the forest
Под ракитовый кусток.
> under broomstick.
К нам, волчок, не ходи,
> Wolf, go away,
Нашу _имя_ребенка_ не буди.
> Do not wake up our _child_name_.

----------

